# You Know You Are From Washington State When



## Homeschoolie (May 9, 2021)

YOU KNOW YOU ARE FROM WASHINGTON STATE WHEN:

You know the Vitamin D deficiency struggle is real.
You know how to pronounce Sequim, Puyallup, Sammamish, Enumclaw and Issaquah.
You avoid driving through Seattle at all costs.
You know what a Geoduck is and to cook it for dinner.
You consider swimming an indoor sport.
You see a person carrying an umbrella and instantly think tourist.
Your lawn is mostly moss and you don't really care.
Honking your car horn is for absolute emergencies.
You're EXTREMELY picky about your coffee.
“The mountain is out today", isn't a strange statement.
While out of state you just tell people you're from Seattle since that's the only known city in Washington according to the rest of the world.
You remember Almost Live.
You've eaten in the Space Needle, and while it was delicious, you're never paying $50 for a meal in the sky again.
You rarely wash your car because it's just going to get washed by the rain tomorrow.
You're used to the phrase "No, not DC" when telling out of staters where you live.
Northface is always in fashion.
You take a warm coat and a hat with you for a day at the beach.
You have mastered the art of doing everything in the rain, because, well, Washington.
You play the "no you go" at four-way stop.
You have had both the thought of how beautiful Mount Rainier is, while simultaneously accepting that it will probably kill you someday.
You get a little twitchy if it's been more than a week since it last rained.
You believe Twilight ruined Forks.
You can say Humptulips, Lilliwap and Dosewallips without giggling.


----------



## Jules (May 9, 2021)

Homeschoolie said:


> You avoid driving through Seattle at all costs.



That’s the truth.


----------



## jujube (May 9, 2021)

Your roof is mostly moss, too, and you DO care but there's not much you can do about it.


----------



## Chet (May 9, 2021)

I feel better now about Pennsylvania weather. Thank you.


----------



## Manatee (May 9, 2021)

My daughter's neighbor had moss growing on the chrome moldings of their car.


----------



## squatting dog (May 9, 2021)

And then, there's South Dakota.


----------



## jerry old (May 9, 2021)

Not sure there is a place called South Dakota, same goes for North...
Can you prove they exist?
Same for New England


----------



## cdestroyer (May 10, 2021)

Lived in seattle, shelton, olympia. Mom's yard was moss, picked brush for a living, used for floral decorations back east. Hiked in mid state wilderness. Dug clams on the beach, but never ate the oysters. Drove through seattle only because I forgot to move over from the exit lane and found myself saying 'no you go first'!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 10, 2021)

I miss living in Washington (an Idaho transplant now living in Alabama), and whenever I fly out to Sea-Tac with my daughter, we are both avidly looking out the airplane window, searching for that first glance of Mt. Rainier in the clouds.
I lived on the West coast of Washington for many years, and used to go Jeeping up near Mt. Saint Helens.  Where i lived, near Chehalis-Centralia, we could sometimes see all three mountain peaks (Rainier, Adams, and Saint Helens) if the clouds were not in the way.

If I could live anywhere, I think that I would live in the Oregon town of Astoria, which is right across the Washington border and near the ocean. It is where the Short Circuit movies were made, and is just a beautiful little town, with so much history.


----------



## Nathan (May 10, 2021)

Homeschoolie said:


> YOU KNOW YOU ARE FROM WASHINGTON STATE WHEN:
> 
> You see a person carrying an umbrella and instantly think tourist.
> 
> You have mastered the art of doing everything in the rain, because, well, Washington.


I spent several days at Ft Lewis waiting to be shipped to Vietnam, I noticed right away that constant rain would be a _way-of-life_ there in WA.


----------



## Homeschoolie (May 10, 2021)

jujube said:


> Your roof is mostly moss, too, and you DO care but there's not much you can do about it.



Not to argue but actually very few roofs are mossy...I rarely see one. However they can be, depending on their location, if they aren't tile and if people didn't have roof cleaners spray enzymes or a very mild hydrogen peroxide solution on them from time to time.


----------



## Devi (May 10, 2021)

And ... not all of Washington state is overly rainy. The very rainy area tends to be on the West coast ... Seattle and all that.


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 10, 2021)

You know what A slug is!


----------



## Geezerette (May 10, 2021)

Many years ago lived in Pullman near the U for a couple of years. Went to Moscow, Idaho to grocery shop to beat the sales tax. Practically no healthcare, helicopter ambulances not avail yet. In an acute situation your survival largely depended on whether you survived the 80 mile ambulance drive to Spokane. We moved back east.


----------



## Verisure (May 10, 2021)

... when your surname is Bundy, Ridgeway, Yates, or Ruzicka.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 11, 2021)

Jules said:


> That’s the truth.


Unless your home-visiting nursing assignments are right in down town Seattle, then you learn how to parallel park like a ninja or find a central parking garage and walk to several homes nearby


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2021)

You know you're from Washington State, when your mug resembles this...







Three cheers for the Washington State Potato Growers!


----------



## mrstime (May 22, 2021)

The area of BC we live in used to be very dry, had cactus growing in some spots. Now we have more moss than grass in what we laughingly call our lawn. Missed the last 2 summers because it rained so darn much. Hope for a real summer this year!


----------



## Lethe200 (Jul 21, 2021)

Love those!

My mother's family lives in and around Seattle, so I used to visit a lot. Great state to vacation in....practically empty compared to California where I live, LOL!

But yeah, agree about Seattle traffic. One of my aunts lived on Beacon Hill, right above the VA Hospital. You could see the traffic on North I-5 slow to a standstill after the interchange, and it would stay that way almost all day long. 

We took some friends on a trip to Seattle - quite a few years ago, now - and stayed at a lovely B&B in Capitol Hill. Parked the car and didn't use it for the whole week. Easy public transit to downtown and the waterfront. Had a great time and they loved it all. One of these days the four of us want to make another trip back; missed quite a few things and of course there's so much new that's been added.


----------



## jujube (Jul 21, 2021)

Homeschoolie said:


> YOU KNOW YOU ARE FROM WASHINGTON STATE WHEN:
> 
> You know what a Geoduck is and to cook it for dinner.


AND you know how to pronounce it......


----------



## Manatee (Jul 23, 2021)

No one has mentioned the odd habit of wearing a long sleeve jacket and shorts.

I tell folks that the kids live in the "Pacific _northwet"._


----------



## jujube (Jul 23, 2021)

Manatee said:


> No one has mentioned the odd habit of wearing a long sleeve jacket and shorts.
> 
> I tell folks that the kids live in the "Pacific _northwet"._


And colorful (often mismatched) wool socks with Birkenstock sandals.


----------



## Llynn (Jul 23, 2021)

When you can spot a Californian at 100 yards.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 23, 2021)

Llynn said:


> When you can spot a Californian at 100 yards.


You know you've spotted a Californian when he shows up for a long, rugged hike wearing flip-flops.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2021)

About that rain business, it's not true in the summer. For the 18 years that I lived in WA state (near Seattle), the summers were invariably dry, comfortably warm, seldom hot (usually around 80, with low humidity), and sunny. Practically no rain until October. And I remember reading somewhere that the annual rainfall was about the same as NY state, it's just that it was more concentrated in the winter so it seemed like more.

After this summer, I doubt that too many residents would talk about needing warm winter coats in the summertime!

The parts about never carrying an umbrella, and the coffee mania of that region were absolutely true.

One more fact to add:  the residents of WA state referred to our nation's capital as "the lesser Washington."


----------



## Llynn (Jul 24, 2021)

Washington State Trivia: Some years ago, one of our Governors got on a cost saving kick and instead of stamping "Washington" on our license plates, the state prison factory stamped them "WASH".  Among folks of my generation, our license plates are still called "Wash Boards".


----------



## Manatee (Apr 21, 2022)

We went to visit up there for Christmas some years ago, and we had 30 minutes of sunshine in a 14 day visit. 

Stehekin was a real novelty, a town in the mountains only accessible by water.


----------

